# Alpine Milker



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a three year old Alpine doe who freshened on the 7th of June. She's producing about a gallon of milk every day, and it tastes delicious when cooled right. Sometimes she produces more, especially when her kids aren't nursing at all. And other than some fore udder attatchment issues, she's got beautiful form. But my question is this; what's the process of getting her one of those fancy stars on her pedigree?

Also, I absolutely love her to pieces and would love to see some does out of her, but in 3 freshenings she has thrown FOUR boys. Is there something I can do to encourage her body to produce does? We want to find a good buck so we can get a beautiful milk daughter like her to keep.
onder:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

There was a post here recently about how to get more girls by using apple cider vinager. Whether that works or not...who knows! You may try and look for a buck that is known to throw more does than bucks, that may help.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Flushing and giving bose before breeding will help too. At her age she shouldn't be producing singles anymore. Twins and triplets would be more normal in a large Alpine doe.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

milking stars are received through either one day test or being on milk test for a year.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Her first kidding she threw a single buckling, second two bucklings, and this time around she threw a buckling so large we thought she was going to have quads based on her size lmao. We named him Maximus. He was sooooo beautiful!!! If only he was a girl 

How do I get the one day test?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We have never done a milk test, but you have to send them off to a dairy or do it at a show. I think... :shrug: Are you going to do it with ADGA or AGS? Does her dam have a milking star?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll have to double check her pedigree, I don't remember. But I'd like to register with ADGA.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Well if her dam has a milking star with ADGA, (lets say her dam is a 2*D) than your girl would be a 3*D. We have a doeling and her dam is a 5*D, if she gets a star than she will be a 6*D. :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You had mentioned in a different post that she's been bred to different bucks with each of her freshenings, that could be why she's giving boys...it's the buck that determines the sex of the kids and unless you consistently use the same buck, you won't know if he's capable of throwing does. Also...it's been said that the "doe" sperm live longer and if she's bred closer to ovulation the "boy" sperm are fast and short lived, so it's likely that she's being bred on the second day of her standing heat, if she's bred a few times the first day of heat, it gives those girl sperm chance to be laying in wait for ovulation.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'd love to see pictures of your doe.

I thought I read somewhere that the buck decides the sex of the kids.
Maybe try another buck next time?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Read in lots of places and in books like mentioned above that the buck determines the sex of offspring. I do love my "Casper" buck and if he keeps on his streak I don't think I will ever be able to part with him. He sired 6 kids this Spring 5 were girls.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

You want pictures? Well alright, but you opened the flood gate HAHA 
I love my girl









After a cut down








Her and her son Maximus from this past season








Her and Pheobe, size comparison








One of her favorite treats :/
















5.8lbs of milk, and I just stopped cuz my hands got tired lol








Her after being milked out








Her as a kid (8 months)








Her and her sister at a show, she's the one closest to the camera
































Her and her sister when they were younger
















Her first freshening udder


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

she is a sweet doe .she can come live with me aney time ......


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

NoooooooOOoooOOO! My baby!  :laugh:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Nice. I like to see quality animals to train my mind what
they look like. Thanks. I could use one like her. She could
raise a calf all by herself.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks. I really lucked out with her. She's Bedlam Manor with Doe Have lines in her


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She is really pretty! :drool:  I love the pic of her drinking pop! What a goofy goatie!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Davy are you looking for more Alpines? Thought you mentioned that somewhere? If you are I saw these on CL. http://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/2503456072.html
Not real close to you but thought I would share since I do know you said they are hard to find by you.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Those goats are gorgeous! I'm definitely gonna look into it, thanks


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I just brouse there sometime and saw that and thought of you. :thumbup:


----------

